# Xerox problem

## mrl4n

I've a problem with a Xerox Workcentre 6015B.

I've the file .ppd (probably wrong) and i use it to install the printer, but don't works.

I receive an error about a missing library in /usr/lib

```
job-printer-state-reasons   /usr/lib/xrhr3acl.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
```

EDIT: i've copied the file in the folder /usr/lib; now print, but the scanner dont' work with xsane

----------

## Mistwolf

Scanner is WIA device, not a Twain device, so you need specific drivers (and usually only windows supported) to use the scanner.

The fact that Xerox does not have scanner drivers on their support website (for linux) probably means that you won't be able to scan on linux.  The only options, if your model supports it, would be scan to email or workflow scanning (scan to a network share).

Hope this helps

----------

